# sources for plexiglass sheets?



## Torii

Hi,

I need plexiglass (sheets, so not the thin stuff youget from the role). Does anybody know where in the GTA I can get it? Ideally it would be a place where yo can oder the size you want...
Any advice is welcome...

Thanks!

Best, Torii


----------



## fish_luva

*Love to know as well*

thanks for asking that question. I don't have an answer for that but i would love to know that as well especially when it comes to price and so forth for the durham region......

I'll do some research online and if i see anything will post it......
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## tom g

*plexi glass*

gimme some measurements guys . we throw stuff out every so often , just not perfect sheets it is prob 1/2 thick and not perfect has scractches not sure what u are using the sheets for let me know .


----------



## Marowana

try Ontario Plastic Fabricators, my buddy buys sheets of acrylic there


----------



## UnderTheSea

I've used Piedmont (formely WPS) for years. Great people to deal with.


----------



## fish_luva

*Found 1 link online so far*

heh everyone,,, did a bit of online research and i did find this local source located in downsview....
Hope these guys are okay
http://www.plasticworld.ca/
PLASTIC WORLD
1140 Sheppard Ave West, Unit 8
Downsview, Ontario
M3K 2A6

Phone: 416-630-6745
Fax: 416-630-9272

Email: [email protected]


----------



## fish_luva

*Website for your links marowana & underthesea*



Marowana said:


> try Ontario Plastic Fabricators, my buddy buys sheets of acrylic there





UnderTheSea said:


> I've used Piedmont (formely WPS) for years. Great people to deal with.


Hey guys... here are those links for the websites you mentioned...
http://www.ontarioplastics.ca/
http://www.piedmontplastics.com/


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Q. Where do you think ont. plastic buys there acrylic? 
A. Piedmont.

Skip the middle man. Save some $$$

And if its for an aquarium. You do not want plexiglass TM. You want cell cast acrylic. Domestic not offshore.

Piedmont will cut to size. But you need to know how it's supposed to be cut. And you should finish the edges with a router.


----------



## AquaNeko

I believe Home Depot also sells plexiglass and arylic in their screen area. For the really thick stuff like about 1/2 inches I think I've seen it there. 

Another source for plexiglass is Sayal Electronics. Tho they don't have as thick a size at the Home Depot ones. Probably 1/2 of 1cm in size thickest.


----------



## ameekplec.

I've been to Piedmont (what the heck were they called before?), and if you need Acrylic, it's best to go there - the stuff at HD is generally unsuitable.


----------



## fish_luva

Aquatic Designs said:


> Q.
> Skip the middle man. Save some $$$
> And if its for an aquarium. You do not want plexiglass TM. You want cell cast acrylic. Domestic not offshore.
> Piedmont will cut to size. But you need to know how it's supposed to be cut. And you should finish the edges with a router.


Who or whom do you suggest there aquatic designs?


----------



## ameekplec.

Aquatic Designs said:


> Q. Where do you think ont. plastic buys there acrylic?
> A. *Piedmont.*
> 
> Skip the middle man. Save some $$$


Piedmont, maybe?


----------



## Aquatic Designs

piedmont bought out Warehoused plastic.

They are going to give you the best price.



ameekplec. said:


> Piedmont, maybe?


----------

